# Photo Warehouse Ultrafine Film?



## kbova (Apr 27, 2006)

Has anyone used the "Photo Warehouse" B&W films?  Or Does anyone know who manufactures the film for them?

any info would be great.

k


----------



## ThomThomsk (Apr 27, 2006)

kbova said:
			
		

> Has anyone used the "Photo Warehouse" B&W films?  Or Does anyone know who manufactures the film for them?
> 
> any info would be great.
> 
> k


The Ultrafine used to be re-packaged Ilford FP4+, but I heard they stopped supplying last year. Not sure if Photo Warehouse found a replacement.


----------

